# how big is it?



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

Can someone, or a few people take a picture of their layouts with something of recognisable size in it? like a golf ball, or pop can? I am having a hard time picturing how big things are. Please state the scale as well. I'm sure I'm not the only noob with this problem. Thank you all. This is a great place to get help.


----------



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't have a layout, as I'm a total noob also... but I had the same confusion. I did go to a train show recently, which help immensely!! Maybe a local hobby shop would be a good place to see the different scales in person. I found a shop close by I didnt even know was there until I started looking. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

FTWingRiders said:


> I don't have a layout, as I'm a total noob also... but I had the same confusion. I did go to a train show recently, which help immensely!! Maybe a local hobby shop would be a good place to see the different scales in person. I found a shop close by I didnt even know was there until I started looking.
> Good luck!!


My local hobby shop has a few items sitting on the shelf. No real layout to get an idea of size, related to a layout. The next one is about a 3 hour drive away. There is a train show here that will have different scales and I am sure that will help but seeing some pictures that I can look at often would help out more. imo


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

There are many YouTube videos on "Model train layouts"...this should answer your question.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't know if this will help or not, but the trains in this picture are HO scale, and the bulldozer is the size of a Hot Wheels car.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

OK, this is HO scale.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Here is a standard 8 oz. coffee cup (4"H x 3"W) next to HO scale (1/87) trains/structures/vehicles.
Hope this helps to put things in perspective.
(The camera creates optical illusions)


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

NAJ said:


> Here is a standard 8 oz. coffee cup (4"H x 3"W) next to HO scale (1/87) trains/structures/vehicles.
> Hope this helps to put things in perspective.
> (The camera creates optical illusions)


This is Perfect! I see the Cup something I know really well how big it is, amongst your other stuff in your layout. With pictures that are from a little bit of a distance, I now have a better perspective on how big everything is.


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

Brakeman Jake said:


> There are many YouTube videos on "Model train layouts"...this should answer your question.


I have watched hundreds of video's (my wife is calling it train porn now) and yes some help when they have people in them or when someone leaves there cup of coffee on their layout. I even have some n scale stuff already, but I can not picture it on a layout. My brain just does not put it all together yet. I think maybe I will put a piece of rolling stock in front of my computer monitor, then I can look at it the same time as the video's and have an instant comparison.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I can empathize with your problem, because I cannot visualize things either. I think this is a great suggestion to include a recognizable object in some photos. 

I look at the steel mill that ELRR is building (see it in the N-scale section of this forum). I think the scope of his work would be even more fantastic if a few of the photos included something to relate the scale.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

NAJ said:


> Here is a standard 8 oz. coffee cup (4"H x 3"W) next to HO scale (1/87) trains/structures/vehicles.
> Hope this helps to put things in perspective.


Now if you could just modify those Arco tanks to actually brew coffee, and deliver it to your cup, you would really have something....


----------

